# Dinafem Seedbank From Spain?



## Pepper (Jun 30, 2009)

Anyone know if this is a good seedbank? 
I am interested in these strains
Shark Attack
Blue Widow
Moby D!ck

Anyone grow these strains? Good? Bad?


----------



## Rockster (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Pepper,

 As far as femmed beans go I think they have a good rep.

 I won a t-shirt of theirs at a cannabis demo in London recently as it happens.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 30, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Hi Pepper,
> 
> As far as femmed beans go I think they have a good rep.
> 
> I won a t-shirt of theirs at a cannabis demo in London recently as it happens.


 

Lucky you


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't know about them but I know they have a auto called Roadrunner.  I am going to give it a try and see what it is like. You can order their seeds from Attitude in case you didn't know.


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ive got dinafems blue hash and cali hash going right now.. all sprouted


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jun 30, 2009)

I've grown their hasplants and had no trouble or issues at all. Good germ rate and quality smoke. I've got another round of em going now from clones of a couple mothers i kept.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 1, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> I don't know about them but I know they have a auto called Roadrunner. I am going to give it a try and see what it is like. You can order their seeds from Attitude in case you didn't know.


 

Yes I did see that strain on their list, and I saw the list at Attitude


----------



## Pepper (Jul 1, 2009)

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> Ive got dinafems blue hash and cali hash going right now.. all sprouted


 

Nice, wow you like the heavy indicas, I did take a look at the blue hash due to the blueberry in it, but once I saw it was crossed with Cali hash I changed my mind, 3 bong hits of that and ill be sleeping in about 10 min for about 2hr


----------



## Pepper (Jul 1, 2009)

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> I've grown their hasplants and had no trouble or issues at all. Good germ rate and quality smoke. I've got another round of em going now from clones of a couple mothers i kept.


 

Well so far so good, no bad strains from Dinafem, and wow you like the heavy one hit wonders to, I can only smoke that one hit smoke just before bed at night I sleep like a baby all night


----------



## Pepper (Jul 1, 2009)

I forgot to ask. Did any of you guys have hermi problems due to the fem seeds from Dinafem?


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jul 1, 2009)

No hermie's for me. It was my first time trying bubbler buckets so there was a learning curve for sure. I definitley stressed them out here and there but nothing catastrophic. They held up great, though i was paranoid about hermis for the entire grow. Nerveracking. Hashplants are generally pretty durable and forgiving though.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 2, 2009)

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> No hermie's for me. It was my first time trying bubbler buckets so there was a learning curve for sure. I definitley stressed them out here and there but nothing catastrophic. They held up great, though i was paranoid about hermis for the entire grow. Nerveracking. Hashplants are generally pretty durable and forgiving though.


 


Thats great congrats, so far so good on their strains.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 8, 2009)

I' gonna start my Roadrunner tonight, I will include it's progress in my auto journal.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Aug 29, 2009)

highly recomend the Roadrunner, that is some high quality stuff folks. Yummy for my tummy.


----------



## Relentless999 (Aug 29, 2009)

i LOVE my blue hash and cali hash. both are kick *** little plants. actually, at nearly 3months veg doing LST, they are bushes.  the cali hash is more of a single cola plant, or at least mine is, and the blue hash really liked being topped. LOVE em.  started flowering like 3 or 4 days ago.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Aug 29, 2009)

i been digging their california hashplant..


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 29, 2009)

I am waiting for these 4 from them...hope they are good, 

UFO 1 Dinafem Moby ****

UFO 2 Dinafem Seeds Roadrunner Autoflowering

UFO 4 Dinafem Blue Widow

UFO 3 Dinafem Powerkush


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 29, 2009)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Anyone know if this is a good seedbank?
> I am interested in these strains
> Shark Attack
> Blue Widow
> ...


 
attitude is giving blue widow and moby **** free with a 60.00 purchse..I believe that the ammount I spent 150.00 and got 4 free ones.


----------



## Relentless999 (Aug 30, 2009)

I need to post some pics of my blue hash and cali hash.
I also have beans of dinafems white widow, blue widow, power kush, and more blue and cali hash


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Aug 30, 2009)

If you enter    420    during checkout ( there's a promotion box ) you get a 10% discount on your whole order.


----------



## gatorman (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a nice White Widow growing and the bean was a freebe, An $18 bean!


----------



## the chef (Sep 19, 2009)

Im growing the moby and blue widow, miss moby is starting to do something after only 2weeks and lady blue is a monster very happy with dinafem and soon plan on getting their mixed pack, all their flavors at one low price at the attitude, man that kinda sounds like a infomercial huh, good luck on your grow and keep us posted.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------

